# Virkon



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

First of all, I wasn't sure if I should put this here or in housing, but whoever can move it according 

Right, when I went to college, they used a disinfectant called Virkon, which is fantastic. It works against all things, even all major virus families. I did a little research on it, and found out that it's recommended by DEFRA, is used in most labs, most farms/breeding places, by quite a few animal keepers with big collections and most governments use it.

My friend did an investagative project on it (and even got support from the company) about how good it acctually is and how the dilution plays a roll in it, and I can't remember exactly what she got, but the results were impressive compared to disinfectants in the shops.

At work I can order a 50g sachet for not much, and It just takes a few sprinkes along with water in a 500ml spray bottle (strong dilution). I used it when cleaning out my mice today and, well it may sound pretty sad, but it's quite exciting 

I thought this may be helpful to owners or breeders of anything, especially those who may have issues with infections or viruses in their collection, and really want to prevent it from spreading. 
(by the way, it says on the sachet 'Independantly proven effective against all major virus families affecting man and animals. Effective against E.coli 0157, salmonella and campylobacter')

http://www2.dupont.com/DAHS_EMEA/en_GB/ ... index.html


----------

